# Diamondback line or sync'r



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey all,

Looking to buy my first mountain bike. I get a discount through work and can buy the line for $640 or sync'r for $880. Seems like the sync'r has better fork, drivetrain, frame, and brakes.

The line is already towards the top of what I was looking to spend, but it also seems many people seem to view the sync'r as a more "complete" bike that will need fewer upgrades/maintenance. As a beginner I'm not sure if they are worth the extra cost.

While I will be a beginner, I am fairly athletic. I'm 25 and a former college rugby player and currently snowboard quite a bit so I'm fairly comfortable picking a line, being airborne, and moving at speed.

Not sure which fram size to get either. I'm 5'7 180 lbs. normal legnth limbs for height. I'm leaning towards a medium frame. 

I live in central/north nj if that makes a difference.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

with out a doubt, stretch your budget and buy the sync'r


At 5'8 3/4 I constantly have people trying to put me on a large or medium, but a small 16 inch frame fit me well. I've done 60-80 mile rides and am comfortable


You really can't wrong with a medium, though.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

So just to be clear, you would be leaning towards the small frame then?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you in a place where you ride the bike or a similar medium diamondback?

If you are just barely 5'7 and have short legs (30 length slacks off the rack are a tad long and bunch at your shoe) I would go with a small. 

It is really best to see which size frame you think you would like in a store. I hate being stretched out on bikes so I have some bias. I like the shorter reach and its easy for me to get way back on rough stuff. 

Most people will tell you to go Medium. You really cant go wrong.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, I don't currently have a bike so this will be my first one! I guess I'll just have to go to the store and see for myself


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

if you are pretty certian you wil actually use your bike and not let it be a garage queen, always strech the budget up front (to a certain value sweet spot). You'll always regret buying a cheaper rig later when you find out it costs 2x to upgrade than if you had just bought it in the first place. 

otoh, don't obsess over bike parts. you can have a ton of fun on a $450 (if you snipe a great deal) bike and outride most people on the trail. Rider, not the bike. more $$ bikes just ride nicer, faster, less headache problems which can save you money in the long run.

welcome to the sport.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm between 5'7" and 5'8" and been riding medium mtbs - various brands and models for about 30 years now.

No issues despite somewhat weird short legs / pretty long long torso combo.

Been on small sizes too and they feel a little too constricted.


----------



## Crustyrusty (Jul 18, 2015)

I can only echo what everyone else has said. Hit up a bike shop and ride a few bikes around. Get a feel for what works for you. Local shops can also point you toward something that'll be appropriate for your local trails as well as for your body/build. If you're serious about riding regularly, spend more upfront because upgrades cost way more than buying what you want (or think you want) in the first place. I would up with something that I hadn't even considered for my first bike and it has been awesome, zero regrets. Go with an open mind and a good shop will point you to what you need. Also, if you know anyone who rides bikes ask them for recommendations for good local shops. Anyway, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

First off, thanks for all of the replies!

I went to a shop last weekend and tried a small and medium frame. Honestly they both seemed like they would work but I preferred the medium frame. On the small frame I just felt a little cramped although the bike did seem very compact. The medium seems much more comfortable and relaxed. I plan on using the bike for a lot of trail riding and also longer rides so I think I slightly bigger bike would be more versatile

I went ahead and ordered the diamondback sync'r in a medium and it should be here today!! Based on all the reading I did I think it should be an awesome starter bike. Seemed relatively simple (HT, 1x gearing)and easy to maintain with high quality components other than the fork is kinda eh? (Total noob, but from at least what I gathered).

I'm really stoked to start shredding on this bike. Def won't be a garage queen as I have some trails very close to me and want to ride after work/weekends so I'm hoping to ride 1-3x week. Generally I find extreme type sports to consume me once I start them

Maybe I'll see some of you guys on the trail! Look for the guy who's all muddy and bloody haha


----------



## Crustyrusty (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome! Good call digging a little deeper for the sync'r, it'll be a sick bike for sure. The fork will be fine, just be sure the coils (if it's coil sprung) are good for your weight. Have fun and stay stoked!


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

One more thing to add, bike currently being set up at the LBS! One of my best friends wants to buy a bike as well and in all likelihood we will ride a lot together. Similar athletic ability between us with a fitness edge going to me and coordination edge going to him. 

He was thinking about getting the same bike (sync'r) as me, or is considering the db mason trail just to have a diff bike. Both bikes cost basically the same
But is the top of his budget. It seems similar to the sync'r other than plus tires? Anyone have any input? He was gonna ride the sync'r before ordering anything.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Slightly prefer the geo and componentry on the Sync'r, but the Mason might be a little more "future proof" and versatile since it comes with Boost spacing and could accommodate non-Plus 29-inch wheels and tires.

I'm not a Plus fan, so if I were going to ride one myself, I'd go with the Sync'r. That's personal preference, though. Both are fantastic starter bikes.

Good dirt to you both and let us know how they ride!


----------



## ScottE22 (Mar 31, 2017)

This is a very timely thread for me. I am looking at getting back into mountain biking after about 12 years of basically no biking at all. Kids, work, and different priorities will have that effect... But now my kids are older and have started to enjoy riding as well. Both are now riding 26" hard tails and my son in particular is interested in riding some trails. 

I've done some VERY easy trails on my 2000 Gary Fisher Tassajara, but the front derailleur is pretty much stuck on the middle ring and the rear is limited to cogs 4-8. I've messed with it a bit, but it looks like it would need a whole new drivetrain to be rideable and, given its age and all that's changed in the last 17 years, I'm not sure it's worth the investment.

Because of the kinds of riding we usually do as a family (and because I've pretty much wanted one for the last decade...), I recently bought a Surly Cross Check. I absolutely love it and it has been kind of a gateway drug to get back into biking. Given this recent purchase, however, my budget for another bike is going to be pretty limited at this time. It looks like I get basically the same corporate discounts as the OP so I, too, I have been looking at the hook, line and sync'r line. I was pretty set on the Line, but now I'm leaning Sync'r and possibly even the Mason Trail which I hadn't considered in the past. 

I'm thinking of staying at the low-cost, high-value level right now with an eye on upgrading in the future if I end up doing a lot of riding. 

Thanks for a great discussion! I'll be following with interest.

Edited to add: I live in Northern Colorado now but my mountain biking was all done when I lived in South Florida at places like Markham Park and Quiet Waters. No, the irony of mountain biking in FL and not since I've lived in CO is not lost on me.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Scott, 

Just rode the sync'r around the neighborhead and rides really nice, shifts quick and smooth, good breaks, better than any other mountain bike over riden. That said I'm a total beginner. Mostly decided to start since I need something to get me from snowboarding season to snowboarding season. 

My buddy ordered the regular mason tonight. He decided the higher level of components was worth it. Both are medium frame bikes, I'm short at 5'7 and he's 5'11" but we plan to swap a bit. Will try to give detailed impressions as soon as possible, super stoked!


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Also if it makes a difference I'm located in north nj


----------



## ScottE22 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the update! Please keep the thread updated with yours and your friend's experiences! FWIW, the Mason Trail is sold or at the moment. But I'm not necessarily buying TODAY either. Lots of springtime rainshowers recently so trails are mostly closed for the near term.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Friend got the regular mason. Wanted 2.8 tires vs 3.5 and nx drive train FYI


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I think he made a good choice, Oz. I wouldn't wanna push 3.5" tires around, either.

Happy trails.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

this is the deal for hte bike. I would recommend people think about springing for the reba version for $1155. coil air fork, plus shimano vs tektro hydro brakes. Not sure if tektro makes good hydros, but shimanos slx and xt hydro's are best in market.

diamondback sync'r 27.5" bike $880 free shipping- Mtbr.com


----------



## Dwoith72 (Apr 2, 2017)

bob13bob said:


> this is the deal for hte bike. I would recommend people think about springing for the reba version for $1155. coil air fork, plus shimano vs tektro hydro brakes. Not sure if tektro makes good hydros, but shimanos slx and xt hydro's are best in market.
> 
> diamondback sync'r 27.5" bike $880 free shipping- Mtbr.com


As a total beginner am I going to notice the difference between the forks on the Sync'r and the Reba on the higher priced model? 
I was narrowed down to either the Sync'r or Overdrive Comp 27.5 but now I'm wondering if its a mistake to go with the coil forks.... Any thoughts?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Your mom would notice the difference. 

It is very expensive to upgrade to that fork and it will significantly affect resale to have that fork.

Absolute mistake to buy a coil fork if you can make the decision now.... (this does not apply to all people and all coil forks, GOOD coil forks have their place.)


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the sync'r has a coil and mason has an air fork. I rode for about 20 mins yesterday on some light trails before it got dark yesterday and it seemed like it soaked up the bumps pretty damn well but I've never owned a decent bike before.

Buddy just got his mason assembled and we should be hitting the trails Sunday together and should be able to give a solid update of the pros and cons of the two bikes


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

the biggest difference in a bike feel in this range is XCT coil fork vs air fork. It matters mroe than frame brand, 8x10 speed, bla bla. This is why my advice always centers around buying the best component and fork level u can for hte dollar = online clearance bikes >> LBS bikes. you can check my post history if you want to see all the debates i ahve with others in this forum about it.

anyone will notice the significantly nicer ride of an air fork within 10seconds on the bike. Ill rock and XCT for years if that's what i got, but if you got money, that air fork is a great upgrade. Wont' stop someone else with a janky bike whooping your ass o the trails though, rider not the bike.


----------



## Dwoith72 (Apr 2, 2017)

bob13bob said:


> the biggest difference in a bike feel in this range is XCT coil fork vs air fork. It matters mroe than frame brand, 8x10 speed, bla bla. This is why my advice always centers around buying the best component and fork level u can for hte dollar = online clearance bikes >> LBS bikes. you can check my post history if you want to see all the debates i ahve with others in this forum about it.
> 
> anyone will notice the significantly nicer ride of an air fork within 10seconds on the bike. Ill rock and XCT for years if that's what i got, but if you got money, that air fork is a great upgrade. Wont' stop someone else with a janky bike whooping your ass o the trails though, rider not the bike.


So, would you say any air fork is better than any coil fork? 
SR Suntour XCR-32 Air, 27.5+ vs Rockshox Recon Silver, Coil??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure why Diamondback site says coil. I have a 2017 Syncr and it is Recon Solo Air.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Dwoith72 said:


> So, would you say any air fork is better than any coil fork?
> SR Suntour XCR-32 Air, 27.5+ vs Rockshox Recon Silver, Coil??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't sound like that guy has much experience with suspension.

Cheap forks don't work well because they're poorly made. It has nothing to do with them having a coil.

Push makes a coil shock that costs about $1100, and it's about as good as it gets.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Dwoith72 said:


> So, would you say any air fork is better than any coil fork?
> SR Suntour XCR-32 Air, 27.5+ vs Rockshox Recon Silver, Coil??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't ridden every air fork and coil fork. But the biggest air fork epicon I currently have is much better than XCT/XCR coil. I haven't ridden a new recon "silver", but i have never been happy with any other rockshox coil, so that as you will. Go to the suspension forums and ask there for a better response.

edit: looks like i was 100% on they money.
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rockshox-recon-silver-vs-sr-suntour-epixon-1007378.html


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> It doesn't sound like that guy has much experience with suspension.
> 
> Cheap forks don't work well because they're poorly made. It has nothing to do with them having a coil.
> 
> Push makes a coil shock that costs about $1100, and it's about as good as it gets.


i'm not a guru with suspension, but you are wrong. I have a lot of experience on the bikes and forks from lower than XCT tier to SID. Yes i simplified the statement, because I try to keep it simple and tmi that is can be confusing, because we are talking about this bracket of bikes Of course you could try to strawman and throw an exception to a rule by bringing up a $1200 rear shock vs the front fork?

If you really have something to add, link at least link to a knowledgeable dicussion on here about coil vs air forks.

Cheap doesn't necessarily mean not good. The epicon/epixon is $180 shipped, the marvel pro is $260 shipped (from memory). Those are the forks i would get, huge performance in handling and weight over the coil forks that come on these bikes. Very good value and perform better than forks that cost more than them.


----------



## Dwoith72 (Apr 2, 2017)

One Pivot said:


> It doesn't sound like that guy has much experience with suspension.
> 
> Cheap forks don't work well because they're poorly made. It has nothing to do with them having a coil.
> 
> Push makes a coil shock that costs about $1100, and it's about as good as it gets.


This guy was just curious if the rockshox coil fork is generally accepted as better than the cheapest Suntour airfork. Looks to be a mute point as the rockshox on the Sync'r is also an airfork!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey just checking back in. To confirm what's been said, my sync'r also says it's an air fork. Seems like 2017 was a big upgrade year for the bike since it went from coil to airfork and got 1x11 vs 1x10.

Loving the bike, definitely would recommend it after about 6 1.5-3 hour first rides and a few scrapes and bruises to show for it I'm pretty hooked! Not so sure I love it quite the way I love snowboarding but it's great in its own way and an amazing workout. The feeling after a 3 hour ride and few falls reminds me of my rugby days - in a good way!

Can't really compare to the mason since my friend has been a bum and hasn't even gone one a ride with his yet.

So far I've learned the decently good shape I'm in, is fairly mediocre as far as mountain biking goes. Got smoked on an uphill by some 140 lbs 18 year olds haha

Only issue I've had with the bike is I can't get it to shift into its lowest gear since I did my first ride, seems like I may need a trip to the LBS!

Thanks for everyone's help in making a great decision!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Theres a video on Diamondback page or plenty of youtube videos on how to adjust limiter screws. Glad you like your Sync'r.

I put on a KS ETEN dropper post from Jensen with a Southpaw lever and love it.


----------



## ginro (May 5, 2017)

I'm glad of found this thread. I was looking at the 2017 Sync'r myself, but was curious about the fork being coil or air. At a msrp of 1200, i was hoping for an air fork, but was disappointed when I read that it was a coil fork on the site. Seems like, from the reviews, it's an air fork. I'm 5'10, should I go with a medium or large frame? I'm on the boarder using DB's reference.
I'll also be buying it through the corporate discount.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

ginro said:


> I'm glad of found this thread. I was looking at the 2017 Sync'r myself, but was curious about the fork being coil or air. At a msrp of 1200, i was hoping for an air fork, but was disappointed when I read that it was a coil fork on the site. Seems like, from the reviews, it's an air fork. I'm 5'10, should I go with a medium or large frame? I'm on the boarder using DB's reference.
> I'll also be buying it through the corporate discount.


You could go either way on frame size and it comes down to personal preference. A medium frame you'll be more 'on' the bike rather than 'in' the bike with a large frame. Medium frame might have a more rearward weight balance bias that can make the bike more poppy and agile. Larger frame could have your weight more centered between the wheels and with the longer wheelbase provide a more stable ride.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm 5'7 and got the medium and I would get the small if I did it again. Their medium seems bigger than the other mediums I tried before ordering the bike


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

bob13bob said:


> if you are pretty certian you wil actually use your bike and not let it be a garage queen, always strech the budget up front (to a certain value sweet spot). You'll always regret buying a cheaper rig later when you find out it costs 2x to upgrade than if you had just bought it in the first place.
> 
> otoh, don't obsess over bike parts. you can have a ton of fun on a $450 (if you snipe a great deal) bike and outride most people on the trail. Rider, not the bike. more $$ bikes just ride nicer, faster, less headache problems which can save you money in the long run.
> 
> welcome to the sport.


Bob, beyond a 3x8 cassette and hydraulic brakes, what bike parts would you recommend on a sub $1000 bike? And I don't think we should get into FS vs. hardtail LOL so assume hardtail bike.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm 5'8" and just got a 17" medium frame on a 27.5" bike, and it's perfect. My last (and first) 27.5" bike was a 20" frame and it rode like a small horse, very hard to get off the bike before an impending crash. So if you are 5'10" a 19" frame is probably best.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm 5-9 with shorter legs than normal and got the medium. I have a couple of inches to bar. The standover height it on link below. I would measure your inseam with shoes on and check that.https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/sync-r


----------



## nightwraith2002 (Jun 3, 2017)

this has been a good thread to read . it's been 17 years since I have been in a bike. 
My old bike was a full rigid mongoose that I ride till it died. Almost 10 years of use and abuse. So many different options frame sizes styles now days. Good to see some info on fit for returning new guys. I'm 5'8" 32" inseam. This gives me an idea of what to look for. Thanks


----------

